# The Most Awesome Looking WWII Aircraft Ever (1 Viewer)



## Pong (Dec 6, 2010)

Okay, now regardless of performance, what do you think is the most beautiful World War II plane ever?

For me it's between this...







And this...






I will add a poll later on.

-Arlo


----------



## timshatz (Dec 6, 2010)

Actually, I'd think some of the four engined transports were the best in sheer looks. The Condor or the C54 had really nice lines. B17's lines were nice too, before they started putting turrets all over the place. That pretty much ruined it from a visual aspect. 

As far as single engined airplanes are concerned, I think the best lines would be a toss up. The Zero or the Spitfire. Spitfire looks like it's moving even on the ground. Beautiful lines, very angular. The Zero is incredible well balanced in looks. Everything looks right. 

Think the Japanese tended to make the best "looking" aircraft. Also the Italians. The Americans and the Germans pretty much made them functional. Ruined the lines but they weren't concerned with that. Brits, French and Russians were somewhere in the middle. Some great lookers, some real dogs.


----------



## Vraciu (Dec 6, 2010)

Mitsubishi A7M3-J Reppu, Mitsubishi J2M5 Raiden, Kawanishi N1K4-A Shiden-Kai, Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate


----------



## drgondog (Dec 6, 2010)

Spit IX for me as the most elegant.. Do 335 perhaps for sheer menace

After that the Me 109K, the P-51B w/malcolm hood, the B-17F, the Ta 152, the Mossie, for aircraft that evoke some form of emotional response

and finally the Ar 234 and B-29 for what clean areodynamics should look like


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 6, 2010)

Mosquito, Mosquito and Mosquito.

Did I mention the Mosquito?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 6, 2010)

The Me264, B-29 and the He111 would be my choice for bombers and all had just a sleek, futuristic look about them.

As far as fighters go, I always loved the P-38 for it's design but the He280 and He100 were always my favorites with thier looks and design.


----------



## claidemore (Dec 6, 2010)

Spitfire, Mk IX or XIV with standard wingtips would be the hands down winner for me. It just looks like it can _*'FLY'*_ and it has curves in all the right places. 
Runners up from each of the major air forces would be Ki-43 Hayabusa (clean and nimble looking), Mosquito (aerodynamic), Mc202 (best camo paint job), FW190Dora (deadly and powerful), P38 (stands out in a crowd), and Yak 3 (simple and clean).


----------



## riacrato (Dec 6, 2010)

I think there are many good looking aircraft. Almost no nation that doesn't have a candidate in that poll.

My personal favourite at the moment is the Fw 190 Dora, as it looks like a very good form and function mix to me: Everything seems very well laid out with good care taken of both aerodynamics and simplicity for production. Of the subtypes, the D-13 strikes me as the purest, the lack of cowling mounted MGs makes it more sleek in looks. 

P-51 D is my personal second place at the moment, but was my No. 1 for years. I'm simply not that interested at the moment as I have learned about it enough for now.


----------



## timshatz (Dec 6, 2010)

drgondog said:


> and finally the Ar 234 and B-29 for what clean areodynamics should look like



Forgot about the Arado, that was a good looking design. Again, very balanced.


----------



## imalko (Dec 6, 2010)

For me it has always been Messerschmitt Bf 109F and early G series, before 13mm machine guns above the engine were introduced.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 6, 2010)

Thought you would never ask:






[/IMG]


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2010)

Spitfire has always been up there for me, along with the FW190 Doras, Ta-152 and many others. There wasn't a shortage of good looking planes in that era.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 6, 2010)

You guys know, of course, that this discussion could go on forever..... Beauty
being in the eye of the beholder, if you ask twenty people, you'll probably get
20 different answers. Most [I said most] of the allied and axis fighters had good
"lines", and all served a purpose..... some better than others. The bf109, the Zero,
and the P-51 all were in a class by themselves, just to name three......

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 6, 2010)

A choice between the Stirling and the P-40. Stirling always looked majestic to me.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 6, 2010)

For me I've always loved the look of the Bf 109E 'Emil" - just clean and aggressive at the same time. For twin engines its the Me 410 - just dangerous looking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Violator (Dec 6, 2010)

The Blohm Voss Bv 141. This is awesome looking in its own way, right? 

Copyright unknown...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## spicmart (Dec 7, 2010)

For me it's the Fw 190D/Ta 152C and Me 109K. while many find the bulges on these and other very late war machines ugly (well, the blisters above the cowl guns of most the 109G series ARE ugly), I think they just project the hardly tamed power underneath their skin.
The right bulges on the right places just makes them look muscular and ripped while still in proportion. Don't like wider span of the Ta 152H though.
My favorite twin is the Ta 154 (with normal canopy, not raised). Well proportioned and functional.
Also like the He 219, Me 410 and Mossie. They look like cool prehistoric insects to me with their large canopies being the compound eyes.
You will probably think I'm crazy when I say that I think that the B-24 is the most awesome looking 4-engined bomber!
It is ugly in a cool futuristic way, reminding me more of a flying boat than a landbased plane.
Consolidated Corporation was known for its flying boats before designing the B-24.
Its double rudder arrangement and form also gave it a distinct look (Cool!) and its wings were nothing short of elegant making an appealing contrast to "barnlike" fuselage. I never get tired of looking at it.
As opposed to this the Lancaster with a similar layout strikes me as PLAIN ugly. One of the ugliest aircraft ever, a hunchback. There is nothing on it that is pleasing to the eye.
Well, but it's all a matter of taste...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 7, 2010)

I agree with both planes Njaco said and for the same reasons.

But, IMHO, you can't beat the Corsair. Sleek, fast, tough as nails, heavily armed, good range....just about the perfect aircraft.


----------



## renrich (Dec 8, 2010)

Awesome-causing awe, awful, terrible. Not sure how this applies to AC but as for beautiful I vote for the Spitfire and interestingly another design conceived before the war, the A6M. Take a look at the video in WW2 videos on this forum of the A6M5.


----------



## timshatz (Dec 8, 2010)

Violator said:


> The Blohm Voss Bv 141. This is awesome looking in its own way, right?
> 
> Copyright unknown...



It looks like they forgot the other half of the airplane. Like they were trying to make an FW189 and quit half way through.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 8, 2010)

To me it has always been the Bf 109G. Absolutely beautiful aircraft. Looks like a war bird meant to kill, but still beautiful in its own way. I prefer the Bf 109G and Bf 109K variants the most, but I love all of them.


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 8, 2010)

Fighter, the Bf-109G-14 and K-4

For twin engine it would be the mosquito and P-61

And for bombers, I would say He-111


----------



## johnbr (Dec 8, 2010)

Fw 190f8/r3
Ho229
He219
P51h
Mb5
mosquito


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 8, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> To me it has always been the Bf 109G. Absolutely beautiful aircraft. Looks like a war bird meant to kill, but still beautiful in its own way. I prefer the Bf 109G and Bf 109K variants the most, but I love all of them.


Great photos, and is it me, or is the floor of that Museum done up in a WWI German Lozenge camo pattern?


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 9, 2010)

P-47 for me, with Do-335 in second place, and DH Hornet in second.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> Great photos, and is it me, or is the floor of that Museum done up in a WWI German Lozenge camo pattern?



It does kind of look like it huh? It is so hard to take pictures at that museum.


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 9, 2010)

Adler, is that the Original Black 6 that use to fly before the final accident?


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes it is.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2010)

beaupower32 said:


> Adler, is that the Original Black 6 that use to fly before the final accident?



Yes it is. They restored it after the accident and she will never fly again though.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 9, 2010)

There are many planes that strike that "awesomeability" gong like a pent-up Himilayan Monk...

However, when I first saw this plane back in my youth, it blew me away.... The lines and grace of the long snout, the MASSIVE turbocharger intake, as well as the insanely futuristic set of wings and cannon armament are the pure definition of fierce elegance...

I love this frickin plane: The Ta152H...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 9, 2010)

Yep she is a beaut, Les. I personally prefer the 190A-8, but am not going to argue that there is an unmatched gracefulness to the 152. Like a bird of prey.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 9, 2010)

BTW where did you get those superclear color pics of your 152 in a wheat field?


----------



## otftch (Dec 10, 2010)

For sheer beauty.......McDonnell XP-67.


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 10, 2010)

Looks like a steamroller ran over it!


----------



## spicmart (Dec 11, 2010)

buffnut453 said:


> Looks like a steamroller ran over it!



It is a beauty nonetheless..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't think it is a beauty at all. I think it looks like a bug that splattered on my windscreen. 

Oh well, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## johnbr (Dec 11, 2010)

I think is cool looking it just need good engines.


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 11, 2010)

I would go P-38 Lightning at least in the Pacific theatre, it was a great fighter, fighter-bomber. It looked mean, had good range in Pacific and could hit hard when it got to its targets. I had heard there were some in the European Theatre of Operations although it mainly seems like they served in the Pacific as I have only seen about two photos of them suggesting they weren't that widely used...


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 11, 2010)

Northrop N9MB Flying Wing
One of the most graceful aircraft ever to fly


----------



## Andrewc (Jan 9, 2011)

two of my favourite planes

Vought Corsair





Supermarine Spitfire





Andrew


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 9, 2011)

There were quite a few beautiful aircraft during the War....ME-262, sleek and sexy. Ho-229, to me, looks like its just begging to fly. The P-38, of course, and the P-61, both ready to chew something up. The Spitfire (any model), as someone else stated, looks like its in motion even when sitting still.


----------



## P-40K-5 (Jan 23, 2011)

Me 109G-6/R2.. bar none..


----------



## smilefan (Apr 21, 2011)

Pure space age. Even today, the Arado's lines don't look dated.


----------



## johnbr (Apr 21, 2011)

I have always like the xp75 it just need the Napier Sabre V11 with a two stage supercharger with a pair of turbo superchargers.


----------



## Sagittario64 (Nov 21, 2011)

the reggiane re.2005, which also coincidentally(or not  ) happens to be my favorite wwii aircraft
the odd thing is that its been said that the 2005 is one of the most beautiful aircraft of wwii. when i look around forums and other polls, it isnt even in the running. i guess im one of the few who thinks its even worthy of such a title.


----------



## woljags (Nov 21, 2011)

its a close thing for me between the hurricane,mosquito and sunderland,all 3 give me goose bumps


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 21, 2011)

Very early He 111c passenger carrying variant without the guns and rubbish attached to it, and the graceful elliptical wings, before it became hideous and nicknamed 'the Spade'. Also de Havilland Hornet. 8)


----------



## kettbo (Nov 22, 2011)

Sagittario64 said:


> the reggiane re.2005, which also coincidentally(or not  ) happens to be my favorite wwii aircraft
> the odd thing is that its been said that the 2005 is one of the most beautiful aircraft of wwii. when i look around forums and other polls, it isnt even in the running. i guess im one of the few who thinks its even worthy of such a title.



I liked the Re2005 so much that it was one of my earliest laminate plastic builds in 1/285 scale! I also did the Fiat G-55, nice, but not as sexy

Super sexy? He 219 Uhu
Uber Sexy is a late Bf 109 in the Hohen pale gray-blue color. Some of the 1945 cammie is awesome, wild
Later F and Early G Desert Sand and blue like BLACK 6 very sexy too

Late P-47 with wild squadron markings...hot! Sheer size, what beasts!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 22, 2011)

johnbr said:


> I have always like the xp75 it just need the Napier Sabre V11 with a two stage supercharger with a pair of turbo superchargers.



Totally Agree John!!!!


----------



## Sagittario64 (Nov 23, 2011)

for unknown beauties, i nominate the rikugun ki-93












sidenote: it sports a 57/75mm gun for obliterating b-29s and/or naval ships


----------



## Njaco (Nov 24, 2011)

THat is sharp!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2011)

That is, and with 6 bladed props to boot


----------



## Sagittario64 (Nov 24, 2011)

Japanese wwii twin engined fighter designs were very well designed. engines usually were the only thing preventing most designs from mass production


----------



## Sagittario64 (Nov 24, 2011)

the Ki-83 for example is another fine twin engined design


----------



## wuzak (Nov 27, 2011)

otftch said:


> For sheer beauty.......McDonnell XP-67.



I agree - truly an awesome looking machine.

My other favourites are the Spitfire (I think the VIII and the XIV are the best), the Mosquito (PR/Bomber variants - the fighter flat windscreen spoils the looks a little IMO), the Fw190A looks tough and pugnacious. I also like the Lavochkin La-7 and the IAR 80 - with its long nose it is crying out for a DB or Jumo inline engine.


----------



## wuzak (Nov 27, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lx3uVd4c3-8_

"Powered by two Continental I-1430 engines....1600hp military rating, 2100hp War Emergency rating"


----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 29, 2011)

Perhaps not awesome, but beautiful?


----------



## Sagittario64 (Dec 1, 2011)

I think the spitfire should be un-nominated from the competition of most beautiful WWII aircraft. apparently it doesnt give much of a fair chance to the other competitors


----------



## Sagittario64 (Dec 1, 2011)

for that matter, whats the general forum consensus on the definition of WWII awesome? lol


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 1, 2011)

The Spitfire!


----------



## MacArther (Dec 2, 2011)

This is a tough one....For the Americans, I'd pick the experimental XP-56....http://www.collectaire.com/modelpages/xp56/xp56.jpg

For the other nations...gimme some more time to think.


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 2, 2011)

Saggitario64, I do like your collection of Japanese twins! Awesome man!


----------



## Arossihman (Dec 3, 2011)

This may be no surprise but my vote goes to the P-47m with that dark blue and grey camo scheme.....couldnt find a decent pic but heres one i found on Little Friends.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Jan 21, 2012)

OS2U Kingfisher, Black Cat PBY or F4F-3


----------



## Readie (Jan 23, 2012)

nuuumannn said:


> The Spitfire!



Top choice.
Mine too.
John


----------



## spicmart (Jan 23, 2012)

The B-24! It oozes awesomeness IMHO with its slender wing, flying-boat-like fuselage and the futuristic looking oval vertical stabilizers! I never get tired watching it from any angle.
Forget the Fortress (typical boring beauty) and the Lancaster (now THAT is ugly incarnate, looks like a flying hunchback ).


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 23, 2012)

That 'Dragon and his tail' has to be the best nose/fuse art! That bottom one doesn't look very attractive; I also have suspicions about its airworthiness...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok, now that's an impressive landing!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 23, 2012)

Any landing you can walk away from... That looks like a classic nosewheel problem. The Liberators were pretty well know for fragile nose gear. I know a guy that was an instructor for them during WWII and he said landing a Liberator on a grass strip wasn't a good idea.


----------



## Aquarian (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello.
The "most awesome" looking aircraft for me has to be the Me262. Not my favorite, but it simply looks "Awesome".


----------



## spicmart (Jan 24, 2012)

nuuumannn said:


> I also have suspicions about its airworthiness...



Do you think so? 8)


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 24, 2012)

nuuumannn said:


> I also have suspicions about its airworthiness...



Naah that will polish out no problem


----------



## jipi (Feb 3, 2012)

I love the FW190.
building a good-looking plane with a radial engine is a tough exercise, but the nazis made it !


----------



## MacArther (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh! The Curtis SC-1! Beautiful float plane, and decent performance given its role.

http://www.gdkits.com/images/SN48005.jpg


----------



## Dcazz7606 (Feb 7, 2012)

There are many that I like but the Tempest looks great to me!


----------



## futuredogfight (Feb 9, 2012)

The P-36 of course!


----------



## andy2012 (Feb 15, 2012)

I think the PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## muscogeemike (Feb 15, 2012)

Lockheeds C-69 Constellation - without a doubt!


----------



## andy2012 (Feb 15, 2012)

> Lockheeds C-69 Constellation - without a doubt!


Thats a good one to!


----------



## MacArther (Feb 15, 2012)

andy2012 said:


> I think the PV-2 Harpoon
> View attachment 192775



Always did like the lines on that plane!


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 16, 2012)

andy2012 said:


> I think the PV-2 Harpoon
> View attachment 192775





MacArther said:


> Always did like the lines on that plane!


Yea, like an Electra on steroids!


----------



## MacArther (Feb 16, 2012)

Also worth mentioning for looks with non-retractable gear: 


The Fokker DXXI:






The Miles M.20:


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Feb 17, 2012)

I really don't think this would be a good poll. As was mentioned earlier, beauty is in the eye of the beholder and for different reasons. For a single seater, I like the FW190 Dora. I also like with Black Widow, Mosquito, JU88 night fighter, Me 110, Fiat CR 42 CN, J1N1 Gekko, Bolden Paul Defiant, Potez 631, Pe 3 Bis, etc. etc... need I say more?


----------



## deltadart31 (Feb 18, 2012)

From a esthetic point of view, my favorite planes are the FW190 D9 and the Arsenal VG33


----------



## MacArther (Feb 18, 2012)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> I really don't think this would be a good poll. As was mentioned earlier, beauty is in the eye of the beholder and for different reasons. For a single seater, I like the FW190 Dora. I also like with Black Widow, Mosquito, JU88 night fighter, Me 110, Fiat CR 42 CN, J1N1 Gekko, Bolden Paul Defiant, Potez 631, Pe 3 Bis, etc. etc... need I say more?



I think this thread is more about sharing love of old time plane looks. Also, it gives less informed people a chance to see beautiful planes they might not know about otherwise.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 26, 2012)

andy2012 said:


> I think the PV-2 Harpoon
> View attachment 192775


 


muscogeemike said:


> Lockheeds C-69 Constellation - without a doubt!



Like porpises with wings!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 26, 2012)

I have a lot, and I do mean a LOT of favorite craft from this era, but my ALL TIME FAVORITE would have to be the P-47D on up through the N.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 1, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> _*I have a lot, and I do mean a LOT of favorite craft from this era*_, but my ALL TIME FAVORITE would have to be the P-47D on up through the N.



AMEN! 

There's almost too many to consider including both the foreign AND the domestic.


----------



## rank amateur (Mar 13, 2012)

Mmmm let see. 

There is more than one sort of 'awe'. Ik could be in awe because I'm struck by sheer beauty or I could be in awe cos something scared the living sh't out of me. For some sort of reason German planes seemt more terrifying than any other. Where allied planes tended to have sleek almost organic lines (there are exceptions, I know!), the german planes had baroc sometimes even grotesk shapes. The HE 111 looks like they have done the utmost to make it look menacing, the 177 land the ju290 look like giant bird of prey. The ar 240 and the he 219 are plain creepy. Compare a L2 to a FI 156. Comparable planes but it seems something went horribly wrong with the latter. Even a straight forward plane like the fw 190 can look eery with just a paint job. I've seen pics of a fw 190a5/u8 that was largely painted matt black with just a few touches of dark grey on the uppersides of the wings and the fuselege. Eventhe swastika was blackend. Creepy and yet and yet.. Well I can't find any other word to describe it than COOL.

But so is in my opinion a Curtis P40B with sharkteeth. The P40D was in that aspect a lot less cool. May be it's just me.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 13, 2012)

rank amateur said:


> May be it's just me.



I don't think it's just you. You've expressed a similar visceral reaction I've always felt looking at Luftwaffe aircraft. Probably the reason I could never really warm up to them as simple machines of war. It's not just the social political historic association. The A6M Zero or Betty does not give me the creeps produced by the Bf-109 or FW 190, or any of the Luftwaffe bombers, many of which are cool looking. But there is definitely a menacing aspect to them I don't get from allied designs. To me, the B-25 looks like a friendly golden retriever compared to the JU-88.  The allied machines, Italian (Re-2005) or even the Japanese look to me more like thoroughbred race horses than killing machines. IMO... the Luftwaffe machines look inherently lethal. just sitting on the ground. However, I do get a similar feeling looking at the Vought F4U.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 13, 2012)

Typhoon looks fast and tough


----------



## rank amateur (Mar 14, 2012)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> I don't think it's just you. You've expressed a similar visceral reaction I've always felt looking at Luftwaffe aircraft. Probably the reason I could never really warm up to them as simple machines of war. It's not just the social political historic association. The A6M Zero or Betty does not give me the creeps produced by the Bf-109 or FW 190, or any of the Luftwaffe bombers, many of which are cool looking. But there is definitely a menacing aspect to them I don't get from allied designs. To me, the B-25 looks like a friendly golden retriever compared to the JU-88.  The allied machines, Italian (Re-2005) or even the Japanese look to me more like thoroughbred race horses than killing machines. IMO... the Luftwaffe machines look inherently lethal. just sitting on the ground. However, I do get a similar feeling looking at the Vought F4U.



Might have something to do with dat gull wing...?


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 14, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> Typhoon looks fast and tough



Yes, but like the cowboy _lantern-jawed _heros of my youth, it was the good guy...  It just looks pugnacious and as you say 'tough' but not inherently evil.  

Further, I would suggest that anyone who loves Luftwaffe aircraft has a dark side (probably a closet vampire)  and may need counseling....  No please don't ban me...  I'm just kidding guys and gals...  and besides Readie made me say it!  You Luftwaffe guys are OK and besides the Focke Wulfe 190 is the real reason I took 4 years of Deutch in school. Uh Oh... my own dark side is coming out... 

And yes, the gull wing is JUST WRONG... and yet so right.


----------



## rank amateur (Mar 14, 2012)

its good to be bad...


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 14, 2012)

rank amateur said:


> its good to be bad...


----------



## Coldice54 (Dec 5, 2013)

Well, I suppose I'll revive this thread. While many American pilots hated this plane, I think it's beautiful.

P-39 Airacobra!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2013)

Coldice54 said:


> Well, I suppose I'll revive this thread. While many American pilots hated this plane, I think it's beautiful.
> 
> P-39 Airacobra!



Why do you think it was the most awesome looking WW2 aircraft? 

Just for the sake of keeping the discussion alive...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 7, 2013)

K, I will jump in.
The most awesome looking aircraft is......
(Surprise, surprise!)
Willy's wonder, the Bf-109. Specifically the "E" version.
Looks like a shark with that blunt nose, low slung exhausts and grim radiator "mouth'. Compact, sleek and a rudder to die for, when she was gussied up in BoB markings, this is one fine looking machine!
If I could get close to one, they would have to peel me off.
Second place, (and a very close second) is the P-40 B. A bit chunkier than the '109, nevertheless, like the '109 it looks like flying sex/death!
Third place, the Junkers Ju-87 B. Nothing says "terror from above" like a Stuka. It was so ugly, it was beautiful and the "B" model had ugly in spades. Unlike the "D"' and "G" version, the "B" has that vulture-like appearance that said "aggression" like none other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 8, 2013)

Dunno, the Ju87G looks more aggressive to me out of all the versions...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 8, 2013)

The big 37mm gun pods are something to notice, there is no doubt. 
The Monogram 1/48 G was my first Stuka in that scale.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 8, 2013)

The D and G were more streamlined than the B and just looked more aggressive, but I will say that the early version, like the B looked like a prehistoric predator!

I had the Airfix Ju87B kit when I was a kid and I thought that was the most awesome thing on the planet.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2013)

Anything with a '13', gets my vote!  

.....otherwise, the Black Cat! 8)


----------



## pattern14 (Dec 8, 2013)

"Awesome" is a modern word that is is really over used today. I have always thought it meant to be struck with awe when you encountered it. So it may be on the periphery, but I think the GO 229 does it for me. Even though it never got operational, the sheer cutting edge design far outstripped anything that anyone else had come up with. 60 years ahead of the stealth fighter, it made the Me 262 look like a biplane by comparison. I think there is one tucked away somewhere in the U.S, but I can't remember where.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 8, 2013)

pattern14 said:


> ...I think there is one tucked away somewhere in the U.S, but I can't remember where.


You'll find it at the Smithsonian Air and Space museum. It's been moved to the restoration facility for evaluation.

There is an exact replica, built by Northrop for testing, that was donated to the San Diego Air and Space museum when they were finished with thier studies.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 8, 2013)

Let me state the obvious, the most "awesome looking aircraft" is of course the Fokker G-1 Yes I know, no-one can deny it. Please don't thank me for ending this discussion and making that everyone can go home satisfied with a question well answered 

edit: I see that I answered this question before. Why did it go on? Why didn't you stop and bowed your knees in the face of my greatness ? Ah well....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 8, 2013)

There certainly cannot be any doubt that you're a big fan of the G-1!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2013)

What!? _Not_ the Fokker Dr. 1 _or_ the Fokker D. VII!!??


----------



## Marcel (Dec 8, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> What!? _Not_ the Fokker Dr. 1 _or_ the Fokker D. VII!!??


Of course not, they had ugly german crosses on their wings, not nice orange triangles. Makes a huge difference. And most important of all, they didn't serve in ww2


----------



## pattern14 (Dec 8, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> You'll find it at the Smithsonian Air and Space museum. It's been moved to the restoration facility for evaluation.
> 
> There is an exact replica, built by Northrop for testing, that was donated to the San Diego Air and Space museum when they were finished with thier studies.


 Thanks for the update; did Northrop ever get this to fly, or was it just a technical mock up? Some people have made scale models of this plane and had all kinds of stability gremlins.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 9, 2013)

I's a non-flying replica, but built as acurately as possible.

The intention was to evaluate it's design and radar cross-section.

If you'd like to check it out, here's a link: San Diego Air Space Museum - Balboa Park, San Diego


----------



## MacArther (Dec 10, 2013)

Miles M.20. The combination of bubble canopy and fixed landing gear sold me on this beauty!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pattern14 (Dec 13, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> I's a non-flying replica, but built as acurately as possible.
> 
> The intention was to evaluate it's design and radar cross-section.
> 
> If you'd like to check it out, here's a link: San Diego Air Space Museum - Balboa Park, San Diego


 Wow, thanks for the link! Amazing looking plane, with the usual Nazi tech superiority commentary thrown in. I've always wondered if the flying Sub from the cult T.V series " Voyage to the bottom of the sea" was based off this design.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 13, 2013)

Hard to say what the Flying Sub's design inspiration was, but the late 50's and early 60's were a time of futuristic optimism.

As far as flying wings go, the Germans didn't hold a monopoly on the design, as there were quite a few designs and prototypes built by designers from many countries in the years before WWII. But the Germans were able to push the "flying wing" design to a higher level with the help of Dr. Lippisch and the Horton Brothers.


----------



## pattern14 (Dec 13, 2013)

I've been resisting, but I have to ask...what is the story with the bevy of buxom blondes in your avatar? Is it a Bavarian Beer fest sort of thing, or am I totally off track?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 13, 2013)

pattern14 said:


> I've been resisting, but I have to ask...what is the story with the bevy of buxom blondes in your avatar? Is it a Bavarian Beer fest sort of thing, or am I totally off track?


These photos are from various locations/occasions, Girls and Beer...what more could one ask for?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 13, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> These photos are from various locations/occasions, Girls and Beer...what more could one ask for?



Ummm...  ... they actually had an emotional connection with you, wherein your dreams resulted in coitus.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 13, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> These photos are from various locations/occasions, Girls and Beer...what more could one ask for?



Dogs at yer feet. 
That is Vallhalla, my friend!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pattern14 (Dec 28, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> These photos are from various locations/occasions, Girls and Beer...what more could one ask for?


 "and God looked down on all that he had created, and behold, it was very good"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## HBPencil (Jan 28, 2014)

For me the most awesome and beautiful looking aircraft that flew during WW2 was the de Havilland Hornet... but for production aircraft I'd go with a Spitfire PR.XIX in a fresh coat of paint. The Griffon gives it an edge of aggressiveness over the Merlin powered types while the plain PRU Blue shows off its classic lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 29, 2014)

A bit of aviation porn for you HB

View attachment 184656


----------



## otftch (Jan 29, 2014)

How about the Republic XF-12 "Rainbow" ?


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 29, 2014)

otftch said:


> How about the Republic XF-12 "Rainbow" ?



Amazing looking bird until you get to the tail. For some reason the tail fin just doesnt look quite right to me dont know why but it just stops it being the most awesome looker. A bit like Charlise Theron in a knockout dress but wearing Rigger Boots.


----------



## GingahNinja (Jan 30, 2014)

Because I LOVE too many damn aircraft I'll break it up into sections.

Bombers: It's a toss up between B-25 and B-17. There's something majestic about the B-17 and how mighty it was but it also was sleek too. And the B-25 was just a beautiful little bomer

Single Engine: 4 way tie for me between P-51D5, Bf109 E/F series, Spitfire MkV and MkIX and also the Ki-100

Two engine: Easily the P-61 and the Mosquito...both elegant in their own way and devastating as well.

It's very difficult to break it all down for me but those are them! Lol


----------



## HBPencil (Jan 30, 2014)

Cheers fastmongrel


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 30, 2014)

fastmongrel said:


> A bit like Charlise Theron in a knockout dress but wearing Rigger Boots.



I wouldn't care if she did! Charlise Theron could make sock suspenders look sexy!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 30, 2014)

Yea I'd have to agree, Oddly that would probably work for me!


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 30, 2014)

Reckon we both need therapy, then!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## drgondog (Feb 3, 2014)

B-29 for me..

first a walk around, then watch it being refueled and bombs loaded, watch the crew chiefs standing by with fire extinguishers as #3 turned over, then all four engines run up for a mag check while the ground shakes under you, watch it lumber on the transient and turn onto the active... then close your ears as the pilot runs up to MP and roll down the runway.. and hear it for another minute minimum after it rotates and lifts off.

Everything else until the B-36 seems insignificant in comparison (to me)


----------



## drgondog (Feb 3, 2014)

buffnut453 said:


> I wouldn't care if she did! Charlise Theron could make sock suspenders look sexy!



Is she as spectacular as Charlize Theron? Just teasing - one of my favorite examples of a beautiful smart female.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 3, 2014)

drgondog said:


> B-29 for me..
> 
> first a walk around, then watch it being refueled and bombs loaded, watch the crew chiefs standing by with fire extinguishers as #3 turned over, then all four engines run up for a mag check while the ground shakes under you, watch it lumber on the transient and turn onto the active... then close your ears as the pilot runs up to MP and roll down the runway.. and hear it for another minute minimum after it rotates and lifts off.
> 
> Everything else until the B-36 seems insignificant in comparison (to me)


Can't say I've had the pleasure of hearing a B-29 (that I remember) but I sure can tell you that the sound of a B-36 was about as unique as a C-5. You _knew_ what it was just by the sound!

And what a sound it was!


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 4, 2014)

drgondog said:


> Is she as spectacular as Charlize Theron? Just teasing - one of my favorite examples of a beautiful smart female.



Agreed. Just add bacon for perfection!!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Feb 11, 2014)

Got to see a low flying B29 in flight on my way home from work one day. Spectacular...


----------



## redcoat (Feb 11, 2014)

Fighter, Spifire IX. Bomber B-17


----------



## swampyankee (Feb 13, 2014)

timshatz said:


> It looks like they forgot the other half of the airplane. Like they were trying to make an FW189 and quit half way through.



Symmetry is over-rated.


----------



## SpicyJuan11 (Jun 19, 2015)

Arado 240/440, He 100, and, Ju 288 for me


----------



## johnbr (Jun 19, 2015)

for me it is the MB-5 Xp-67 me-264 me-163c


----------



## SpicyJuan11 (Jun 19, 2015)

johnbr said:


> for me it is the MB-5 Xp-67 me-264 me-163c



The MB 5 looks like a cross between a P-51, Me 309, and a Spiteful As for the 163C, interesting, why don't you like the 163D/263?


----------



## johnbr (Jun 19, 2015)

There are to fat looking.For unmade the Me-329.


----------



## SpicyJuan11 (Jun 19, 2015)

johnbr said:


> There are to fat looking.For unmade the Me-329.



Nice ac, I wonder if it could've turned out to be the "Mosquito killer" the LW so desperately need later in the war.

As for my favorite unmade, it's gotta be the Fw 238 A (the AC in my sig).


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Jun 19, 2015)

Hmm... Seafire LIII, P-38, IAR 80, He-100, and maybe the Fw-187.


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 27, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kryten (Mar 4, 2016)

For awesome it has to be the Tempest/Typhoon series, brutal looking, and the noise was incredible!

For beauty, it's a toss up between the Dakota and the Condor

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## The Kohler (Mar 4, 2016)

Kryten said:


> For awesome it has to be the Tempest/Typhoon series, brutal looking, and the noise was incredible!


I have to agree with the Tempest. The best looking type was the Mk.I

As we not talking performance, I would like to add the Breguet 693 as my favorite twin engine airplane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Mar 16, 2016)

for me, the most awesome wrere two types that never made it to production, but not because it was not possible, or because these weren't superior designs.

introducing the CAC Ca-15 Kangaroo and the CAC Ca-4 Woomera

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## JonOlsen (Mar 22, 2016)

Me 262. My all-time favorite!


----------



## VALENGO (Apr 16, 2016)

I love unconditionally Komets.


----------



## soulezoo (Apr 22, 2016)

I will have to add the Me262 here as well.

Count me as another with so many likes... but if it is just one the Schwalbe has it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Apr 28, 2016)

B-29


----------



## FZG 76 (Apr 28, 2016)

Junkers Ju 390.
Blohm & Voss Bv 238.
Messerschmitt Me 323.
All big, all awesome looking.


----------



## pinehilljoe (May 3, 2016)

The B-29. When compared to contemporaries, to me it looks like an alien spaceship, a leap in technology.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BLine22 (Jul 4, 2016)

Shark Mouthed P-40

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## VALENGO (Jul 4, 2016)

Thinking a little more about it, if we say awesome can´t forget Me 209, it looks like a vintage cartoon.


----------



## RW Mk. III (Jun 5, 2020)

Ki-43 for me. Just looks right. But still has a couple of idiosyncrasies. In plan it is the acme of aeronautic aesthetic.




Probably number two in my books is the G.55. Reminds me of a grand touring car with that loooong cowling. Another airframe that just sings.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## pinehilljoe (Jun 5, 2020)

though this is probably Korea, I would not want to be on the receiving end of this...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Jun 15, 2020)

I'd say the J7W, but it barely flew during the war. The Me 163 was slick in appearance owing to it's swept wings (I'd never want to fly it though), the Me 262 otherwise would probably be the case for a fighter design because it looked a bit like a shark.


----------



## Admiral Beez (Jun 19, 2020)

ScreamingLighting said:


> Hmm... Seafire LIII....


It was too fragile, too short ranged, and with too narrow and weak an undercarriage, but no prettier fighter graced a carrier’s deck in WW2 than the Seafire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 28, 2020)

Admiral Beez said:


> It was too fragile, too short ranged, and with too narrow and weak an undercarriage, but no prettier fighter graced a carrier’s deck in WW2 than the Seafire.
> 
> View attachment 585652



No argument there Admiral.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Jun 28, 2020)

Awesome looking as inspiring awe by sheer appearance? The huge and completely useless Hughes H-4.

In the realm of useful, the VS-44.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 28, 2020)

swampyankee said:


> Awesome looking as inspiring awe by sheer appearance? The huge and completely useless Hughes H-4.
> 
> In the realm of useful, the VS-44.


Yeah but the H-4 was quite photogenic.


----------



## PlasticHero (Sep 2, 2020)

It's in my sig; it's my most built airplane; it's Mk I Spitfire.





Pure lines before all the added (but needed) cannons, rearview mirror, armored windshield, clipped wings, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

